# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Bluegrass Jam in Memphis TN.

## Chinn

Attended my first bluegrass jam two weekends ago here in Memphis TN. While this has always been known as a 'blues' city, it seems to have a nice bluegrass scene as well. 

The jam was the Memphis Bluegrass Association Saturday jam. Everyone there was very friendly and I even had an instrument offered since I'd left mine at home :Mandosmiley: . 

Just wanted to offer a very positive word for that group and their get-together. If you're in the Memphis area and want to attend a jam, theirs is a good one!

http://www.memphis-bluegrass.org/

----------

